
Financial Cryptography: better than freedom? - pelle
https://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001209.html
======
DavidS
This is the message I get: "The site's security certificate is not trusted!
You attempted to reach financialcryptography.com, but the server presented a
certificate issued by an entity that is not trusted by your computer's
operating system. This may mean that the server has generated its own security
credentials, which Google Chrome cannot rely on for identity information, or
an attacker may be trying to intercept your communications. You should not
proceed, especially if you have never seen this warning before for this site."

~~~
modoc
Wow. Unknown CA and wrong hostname. They're batting 1000.

